# Streaming von Videos und Audio über Thinclients - welche Leistung?



## mc_gulasch (3. März 2009)

Hi,

ich versuch ein Netzwerk aufzubauen, wobei über Thinclients Audio und Video Dateien möglichst unterbrechungsfrei gestreamt werden sollen. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit und kann mir sagen, was für eine Leistung der Client mindestens haben müsste um das zu packen?


----------



## fluessig (7. März 2009)

Hallo mc_gulasch,

momentan fällt mir da im Audiobereich nichts ein, aber eine wichtige Frage ist die nach HD Video Material. Da macht noch so manche Onboard Grafikkarte schlapp. Willst du auch HD Videos (1920*1080 Pixel@25p) mit den Thinclients betrachten können?

Grüße
fluessig


----------



## mc_gulasch (7. März 2009)

Heyho,

danke für die Antwort. Ja, ich habe auch einen Artikel gefunden, der besagt, dass die Ausrichtung der Thinclients zwar auf Multimediaanwendungen gerade in Arbeit, aber noch lang nicht , ausgereift ist  
Egal, Conrad sei dank, hab ich das

ZYXEL MEDIA PLAYER DMA 1000

entdeckt und suche jetzt in dieser Richtung weiter und hoffe ein für mich passendes Produnkt zu finden.


----------

